# Momma can catch'em



## stillhunter (May 6, 2015)

Some Bass my momma caught recently.......


----------



## lone wolf (May 6, 2015)

What does it weigh?


----------



## stillhunter (May 6, 2015)

Those are 5 different fish from 7+ to 11+ , 2 over 10lb, the largest (last pics) was caught this morning and spawned out or it would have been 12 or 13.


----------

